# New Free Firewall with Pro Features



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello friends,

I have come accross a free firewall which claims to be offering features available in pro versions of other 3rd party firewall named *Comodo Personal Firewall*.
I checked the net and the reviews seems to be quite encouraging as well as the feature set offered.
I am throwing this open to this forum to get some more feedback on this firewall.

I myself installed it on my VPC and found to be quite customizable. There are two modes available- one for general user using basic default settings and the other for power user offering high degree of customization- available in the pro version of other 3rd party FWs.What I liked best is the way it alerts user about other progrm activities. Much like Kerio, very clear which I think is the biggest drawback of ZA. Though it does not have a integrated AntiSpyware like ZA- but a firewall is more required to be used as a Firewal but not as an antispyware.

Now to the best part- *amazingly small resource user*. I found it to be using only around10MB of memory max even when being connected to net. ZA takes about 15-25MB in the same situation, Kerio also takes nearly 15-25MB.

Now can anyone here suggest me a good place to do a leak test? And if anyone here would like to join me in the test by downloading and installing this FW, it would be really helpfull.

Thank you.

Resources:
1. HomePage
2. Firewall Page

Download Page: *Comodo Personal Firewall*


Reviews: *1. PCMagazine*

*2. Free Downloads Centre*

*3. Personal Firewall Reviews*


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have been using Comodo for about a month now. Works fine for me!


----------



## martt (Jul 26, 2005)

I tried the Comodo firewall because of a troublesome ZoneAlarm upgrade. I'm fairly sure I'm going to stick with using it. No problems so far. I haven't carried out any leak tests but I read on the Comodo site/forum that it fares pretty well with them. It passes the Sygate Online Scan OK.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for those infos :smile:.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm still using Comodo and it passed the leak tests posted here.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you wally very much for your input :smile:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Speaking of Leak tests, Deckard posted this link in another thread....you all may find this interesting:

http://www.matousec.com/projects/windows-personal-firewall-analysis/leak-tests-results.php


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you for the thread.

So I chose wisely :smile:, isn't it?

I hope that analysts will be interested now to put it in their list of free FWs and recommending it above others.


----------

